# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Scarless Hair Transplant?

## tbtadmin

This week on Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth, Spencer discusses the possibility of scarless hair transplant surgery, and answers questions from a caller concerned about performance anxiety related to the use of Propecia. For daily updates on the world of hair loss follow Spencer Kobren on Twitter @spencerkobren Subscribe: iTunes (audio) | iTunes (video) | [...]Spencer Kobren  Scarless Hair Transplant? is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------

